# hechte in schweden



## meer1 (27. September 2005)

hallo liebe boardies,

fahre ende oktober nach schweden zum hechtangeln. ich denke mal es handelt sich um einen typisch schwedischen natursee mit braunem wasser, wenig nennenswerte strukturen, breite schilfgürtel, wenig markante kanten und sandbänke. hat jemand tipps, wie man zu dieser jahreszeit in so einem see auf hecht angelt? stehen die hechte eher am schilf oder eher im freiwasser in größeren wassertiefen? welche wassertiefe (ich denke die wassertiefe liegt zwischen 2 und 15 m) ist ende oktober wohl erfolg versprechend? an ködern würde ich wobbler in barsch- und weißfischdesign mitnehmen sowie gummifische in dunklen/ neongelben tönen und natürlich große leichte blinker? ist das ok oder sollte unbedingt noch was anderes mitfahren, z.b. drachkowich system? wie isses mit naturköderangeln mit pose? hoffe es hat jemand ne idee. der see heißt übrigens Linnsjön bzw. linnesjön und liegt in nässja.

grüße meer1


----------



## havelhai (28. September 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Nach meiner Erfahrung bilden oft Hecht und Barsch den Hauptanteil am Fischbestand. Daher solltest Du Blinker/Wobbler im Barschdesign nicht vergessen, da kleine Barsche oft die Hauptbeute sind. Kleinere Hechte und gute Barsche besitzen oft Reviere am Schilfrand bzw. an den Kanten den Seerosenfelder, während ich größere Hechte oft im Freiwasser davor gefangen habe. Ein Echolot wäre auch bei einem kleineren See anzuraten - markante Stellen hat eigentlich jeder See! Kunstködersysteme hatte ich wegen der Hängergefahr (Kraut, Bäume) nur selten im Einsatz. Hängt aber auch von der Grundstruktur ab. Ansonsten Kunstköder in eher gedeckten bzw. Naturfarben. Nimm nicht zu große Kunstköder mit!


----------



## Timmy (28. September 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Kurz zusammengefaaßt:

-Zalt Wobbler mitnehmen (Hechtdesign)!
-Auch unbedingt große Wobbler verwenden.
-Tiefe ist nie nach Jahreszeit sondern nach Temperatur zu bestimmen; Echolot wäre hilfreich.
-Gufis kannst Du getrost zu hause lassen! Es sei denn es gibt dort Zander.
-Naturköderangeln klappt auch, aber die Chancen beim Schleppen oder Spinnen sind wesentlich größer!
-Mögliche Flußeinmündungen suchen und gezielt befischen.
-Viele Bilder machen :m


----------



## meer1 (28. September 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

danke schon mal für eure antworten.

timmy, du schreibst "Gummifische zu haus lassen" - warum? sind hechte nich auch mit gummifischen zu fangen? habe Paladin- gufis, welche auch natürliche farben haben. kann man nur probieren, oder?Wie bestimme ich die Tiefe nach der Temperatur? Mal angenommen es herrschen durschnittlich 10 grad, die wassertemperatur liegt zwischen 10 und 13 grad - welche tiefe wäre hier gut? wie finde ich hechte bei einer Gewässersruktur, bei der der grund immer nur ganz allmählich und nicht,gleich um einen meter oder mehr abfällt? So war es beim letzten schwedenurlaub, wenig markante stellen außer ein flußeinlauf und eine kleine insel, sonst allmählich abfallender gewässergrund von 2 bis irgendwann 15 m.

grüße meer1


----------



## havelhai (28. September 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Nimm ruhig Gufis mit. Ich benutze sie regelmäßig. Insbesondere dort, wo z.B. die Stellen hängerträchtig sind - mit gutem Erfolg! Als Farben nehme ich dunkelrote oder schwarze - es gehen auch gedeckte Mischungen. Ansonsten - beobachte gut- gut Stellen erkennt man an den Weißfischen oder dort, wo sich die Räuber selbst zeigen!


----------



## HUMPEN (28. September 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Zum Thema Gummifische:

Das war mal meine Rettung an einem kleinen See in Schweden, der durch Touris und Schweden gut befischt wurde. Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner = Fehlanzeige!  |kopfkrat 

Da ich damals nur ein paar Gummifische dabei hatte, mußte ich einige  sogar flicken.

Bei der Abreise wollte mir mein Vermieter nicht glauben, was ich da an Hechtfängen ins Gästebuch eingetragen hatte. Übrigens: Nette Aale mal abends vom Steg befischt, würde später "Aal-grün" serviert!  :g 

Gufi in Grün und braun/scharz waren die Hecht-Fänger!  #6


----------



## THD (29. September 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

HI meer1,
meine Empfehlung:
1. Spinner und Blinker in silber und kupfer, besonders solche, die sich langsam führen lassen oder richtig Radau machen (z. Bsp. Doppelblatt, oder Deltaspinner).
2. Spinnerbaits, da brauchst du kaum Angst vor Seerosen (zumindest mit geflochtener
Schnur) zu haben, haben mir schon machen Angeltag gerettet.
3. Recht neu sind die Berkley Bladedancer, auch damit hats schon gut geklappt, bringt auch kaum Hänger.
Ich hab auf GuFi bisher in kleineren flachen Seen nichts gefangen, allerdings befische ich eher flachere (so bis 4 m) Seen.
Ich denke, die Hechte stehen om Oktober eher am Ufer um sich den Winterspeck anzufressen.

Hab deinen See auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden, beschreib doch mal etwas gröber, wo der liegt.

Grüße und .. schönen Urlaub wünscht THD


----------



## Timmy (29. September 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Hochinteressant! Habe bisher noch nie von Fängen mit Gufi in Schweden gehört oder gelesen. Habe es selbst schon x mal versucht.
In D mit großem Erfolg, in Schweden gar nix.
Und mit den Zalt Wobblern ist es genau umgekehrt. |kopfkrat


----------



## THD (29. September 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

DOCH Timmy, 
ich hab schon mit Gummi Zander, Barsch und Hecht in Schweden gefangen, allerdings nur an 1 Stelle
und die ist so schnellfließend, tief und mit dicken Brocken drin, das da nichts anderes ging, auch stehen da die Räuber (und die Futterlauben) gestapelt.
Hab mir gerade vor 4 Wochen zum Wiederholten Male die Bestätigung geholt, dass man da nicht mehr angeln darf, war die ergiebigste Angelstelle, die ich in meinem Anglerlleben kennen lernen durfe, der Barsch (47 cm) im Avatar schwamm da auch rum.

p.s. Timmy, bin eben aus München gekommen und durch Nürnb. gefahren und hab doch glatt gedacht - schon lange nichts mehr von Timmy gelesen und siehe - da isser. Ich hoffe es geht euch gut.

War vor 4 Wochen oben, Fänge waren ok (11 Hechte, max. 77 cm), bei insg. ca. 10 Angelstunden an 4 Tagen an 6 versch. Gewässern. Vor Karlshamn viel Wind und fast nur Minidorsche. Mitte Oktober gehts zum letztenmal in 05 hoch.

Sonst hab ich bei vielen Versuchen in Scheden auf Gummi immer nur "nix" gefangen, Außnahme o. A. Bladedancer, aber das ist ne kombi aus Blinker und Gufi.


----------



## Timmy (29. September 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Mensch THD
Hättste doch nen "Sprung" vorbeigeschaut.

Man hört wieder voneinander! #h


----------



## HUMPEN (30. September 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

@timmy und THD

Ich fische inzwischen zu 100% in den östlichen Schären in Schweden. Ca. 70% der Hechte fingen wir dort mit Gummifisch. Auch in sehr flachem Wasser!

Dass man als Schwedenangler auch ein paar Zalt ( ich habe ca. 40 Stück!!!) dabei hat, versteht sich von selbst. 

Wie heisst  es aber gerade bei Spinnangler: Der an seinen Köder glaubt, der fängt auch damit!  #6


----------



## meer1 (30. September 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

hallo an alle antwortenschreiber,

ja also der see liegt ca. 50 km nördlich von växjö und 50 km westlich von värnamo. habe den besitzer gebeten, wenn möglich, mir eine tiefenkarte zu besorgen. hab im netz eine schwedische seite gefunden, wo es tiefenkarten gab, allerdings leider nicht für den linnsjön. weiß jemand, wo man sowas in schweden bekommt? an tankstellen oder Turistenbüros?
also bei gufis scheiden sich bei euch ziemlich die geister. werd mal ein paar in gedeckten farben mitnehmen, mal schaun. habe auf der karte gesehen, dass im see 3 kleinere inseln und zwei einläufe von kleinen flüssen sind. das dürften wohl sogenannte "hot spots" sein, oder? weiß jemand von euch, wo sich barsche aufhalten könnten? war bis jetzt drei mal in schweden, konnte bisher aber keinen barsch fangen. obwohl ich mit spinnern und twistern in verschiedenen größen und farben probiert hab. dachte das barsche in schwedischen seen äußerst häufig vorkommen?! hat da jemand erfahrungen dazu?  lohnt es sich in der nacht köfis auszulegen auf hecht? weiß nicht genau, ob zander im see sind. mensch immer noch so viele fragen, gibts doch nich.

grüße meer1


----------



## Timmy (30. September 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*



			
				HUMPEN schrieb:
			
		

> @timmy und THD
> 
> Ich fische inzwischen zu 100% in den östlichen Schären in Schweden. Ca. 70% der Hechte fingen wir dort mit Gummifisch. Auch in sehr flachem Wasser!




Wo fischt Du genau? Mit welchen Gufis fängst Du und mit welcher Methode?

Zwischen Karlshamn und Ronneby ist es beispielsweise an den meisten Stellen viel zu verkrautet um Gufis einzusetzen.

Dankeschöööööön #h


----------



## havelhai (30. September 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Tja, gute Barsche sind schwerer zu finden, als Hechte. Viel Glück hatte ich im See bei Överum. Dort hatte ich mittels Echolot eine Scharkante (von 8 auf 3 Meter) gefunden und mit silberscharzen Gummifisch (5 cm) mit Einzelhaken oder rot-silberen Frenziwobbler geangelt. An dieser Stelle spielten Abend immer Weißfische. Die Beißzeit waren eigentlich immer die zwei Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang. Fünf Barsche von 45 cm bis 49 cm waren die größte Beute. Ein paar Tage später wurde es wärmer und es kam Wind auf - damit war es vorbei!


----------



## THD (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Hi meer1,
falls dein See ca. 50 km östlich von Värnamo liegt, hab ich ihn gefunden (so 4 x 1,5 km, ca. 10 km nördlich der Seen Flären  und Furen), für viele (kleinere, wie deinen) Seen, gibts oft keine Tiefenkarten, das selbstauskundschaften macht eh mehr Spaß
Große Barsche zu finden ist oft nicht einfach, wie havelhai schon geschrieben hat, nach Kleinfischen an der Oberfläche ausschau halten und alle Markannten Stellen im See absuchen, manchmal bringst auch was, die tiefste Stelle im See mit Barschpilkern
abzugrasen.

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## THD (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Meer1

schau mal hier:
http://www.berkley-fishing.com/bladedancer/video.html

Die Dinger sind echt gut, gerade bei Kraut, Felsen oder Seerosen, lassen sich nach meinen Erfahrungen sehr gut und vor allen Dingen langsam führen, kommen recht schnell hoch, leider gibts die nur bis 13 gr..


----------



## abborre (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Was seid ihr bloß alle für "Schwedeninsider"!
Keine Gummis, kein Köfi an der Posen-/Grundangel --  wovon wollt ihr dem Jungen denn noch abraten? 
Keine Gummistifel im Boot anziehen, Handy abstellen oder nicht bei Wind angeln??
Die Schweden sind mittlerweile im 21. Jahrhundert angekommen!!
Es gibt sogenannte "Jiggfisketävlingar" (frei übersetzt Gummifischwettangeln) auf Barsch, Hecht u. Zander; das gleiche gilt für das sogenannte "metfiske" (hier trifft sich alles rund um Pose- u. Grundangeln).
@ Meer1: Ich rate dir, das zu machen , was du kennst und kannst!!
Verbieg dich nicht mt Methoden, von denen du keine Ahnung hast!!
Die Urlaubszeit ist zu kanpp für unnötige Experimente.
Natürlich mußt du dich Köderfarbenmäßig auf die Wasserfarbe in den Seen einstellen; das Wasser ist entweder whiskybraun aber nicht trüb oder die Seen sind heit nur klar mit Sichttiefen von 5 m und mehr. Ganz besonders berücksichtigen bei deiner Jiggtaktik solltest du, das es in fast allen schwedischen Seen ungeheure Mengen an Krebsen gibt!! Die sind zu gewissen Jahreszeiten fast ausschließliche Hauptnahrung der Räuber. 
Ein Fischfinder ist aber auf jeden Fall ratsam!
Abborre
Nur wer zu Hause erfolgreich ist, wird auch auf Reisen fangen!!


----------



## THD (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

@ Meer1: Ich rate dir, das zu machen , was du kennst und kannst!!
Verbieg dich nicht mt Methoden, von denen du keine Ahnung hast!!
Die Urlaubszeit ist zu kanpp für unnötige Experimente.

Ein Fischfinder ist aber auf jeden Fall ratsam!
Nur wer zu Hause erfolgreich ist, wird auch auf Reisen fangen!![/QUOTE]


Genau aborre, ich stimme dir da voll zu.
Allerdings klappts bei mir zu Hause mit Gummis mässig, in Schweden (bin so 3 - 6 x Jahr in Smaland) (fast) gar nicht.


----------



## meer1 (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

hallo nochmal,

ich danke euch erst mal für die vielen, wie ich finde, nützlichen tipps. werde vom 22.-29. oktober mal schaun was so rauskommt. bin jedenfalls schon jetzt ganz hippelig. aslo danke und bis später.

meer1 aus leiptsch


----------



## frawag13 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Moinsen,

meer1, ich hoffe Du hattest gute Tage´am Linnesjön. Dieses Jahr fahre ich mal hin. Bin sonst eigentlich immer an einem anderen See. Vielleicht hast Du ja jetzt Info`s über den See oder wie man da rankommen kann. Wäre nett mehr zu erfahren.
Petri,

Frawag13


----------



## Emsie (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

hey!

bin neu hier und brauche bezüglich schweden mal eure hilfe.
fahre mit einem kollegen am 07.07.14 für zwei wochen nach mörlunda in schweden. 
leider habe ich jetzt schon ein paar mal lesen müssen, dass die hechte im juli recht beißfaul sein sollen. 
es gibt wohl zwei kleine seen in der nähe wo ich fischen kann.
mein hausgewässer ist der möhnesee. er ist an einigen stellen sehr tief, aber trotzdem fange ich auch große hecht (90+) im flachen, obwohl die sonne einem den pelz verbrennen lässt.

muss ich wirklich nur im tiefen suchen? echo wird mitgenommen.
vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja ein paar tipps für mich.

gruß emsie


----------



## j4n (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

mein tipp: nicht verrückt machen lassen.
du wirst hechte fangen.


----------



## mrburnes99 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*



j4n schrieb:


> mein tipp: nicht verrückt machen lassen.
> du wirst hechte fangen.



Das kann ich nur unterstreichen. Hab letztes Jahr mit meinem Jungen ein lustiges Erlebnis gehabt. Am letzten Tag unseres 4-wöchigen Aufenthalts hatten wir geankert und verhafteten einen Barsch nach dem anderen. Dann kam ein Boot gerudert. 3 Insassen, einer ruderte, einer hielt die Rute und der dritte hatte wahrscheinlich Ahnung. Als sie vorbei zogen, fragte ich nach dem Zielfisch. Sie wollten Hecht, aber es mache keinen Sinn, der See sei total überfischt. Wir hatte kurz vorher unseren 35.Hecht gefangen. :m

Edit: Wir haben dafür auch ein schwedisches Wort, Smultron. Entstehung ähnlich wie der Behauptung mit der Überfischung. Waren im Wald und sammelten Blaubeeren. Kam einer und wir redeten ein wenig. Wir erzählten auch, dass wir auf einem anderen Pfad massig Smultron, Walderdbeeren, gefunden hätten. Nein, Smultron wären gelbe Beeren und nicht Walderdbeeren. Nun ja, Google hat geholfen. Also gabs für die erfolglosen Fischer auch nur einen Spruch: Schon klar, Smultron! Mein Sohn wär vor Lachen fast aus dem Boot gefallen.


----------



## Emsie (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

hey!

ich mache mir nur sorgen um die jahreszeit.
habe leider nur in dieser zeit urlaub und träume schon lange vo einer angeltour in schweden.
das die fische da sein werden ist wohl nicht die frage.
hat denn jemand erfahrung, wie es im juli so aussieht mit den fangerfolgen?

gruß


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

was nützen die Gedanken über den Zeitpunkt, wenn's nicht anders geht:m
 Mach das Beste draus, die Hecht machen in Schweden das Gleiche wie am Möhnsee. sie beißen

 naja oder auch nicht:q
 Gruß A.


----------



## Askersund61 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Hej

 Ich muss meine Ferien (vorderhand) auch immer im Juli nehmen. Trotzdem habe ich meine Hechte in Schweden immer gefangen. Letzten Sommer z. B. gab es in 2 Wochen trotz Wärme ca. 50 Hechte bei 2-3 Std. Angeln pro Tag, und das in einem sehr flachen See. Versuche es vorzugsweise am Morgen früh oder am Abend ab 20h. Zudem wird auf Barsch bestimmt etwas gehen #6.

 Auf jeden Fall nicht verrückt machen lassen, sondern die Vorfreude geniessen und den Urlaub dann ebenso...

 Gruss Christoph


----------



## Emsie (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

hey zusammen!

montag in aller früh geht es endlich los!
bin mal gespannt, ob die hechte noch nicht schwitzen.
habe trotzdem nochmal folgende frage......ich lese immer wieder, dass man in schweden mit gufis keine großen chancen hat. hat jemand erfahrung? möchte eigentlich gern, wie gewohnt, meine gufis baden.
tippe nämlich, dass die fische tiefer stehen werden.
habe keine große lust auf`s schleppfischen.....
naja, wenn ich grßes glück habe, stehen ja  noch ein paar fischchen im flachen....wobbler sind schon eingepackt

gruß emsie


----------



## Askersund61 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Hej Emsie

Dass Gufis in Schweden nicht funktionieren, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte auch mit Gufis schon gute Erfolge. Das gilt übrigens auch für Barsche.

Du schreibst, dass du in 2 kleineren Seen fischen wirst. Die kleinen Seen in Schweden sind meist sehr flach, so dass sich die Frage vom tief stehen ev. schon erledigt hat...
In diesen kleinen Seen hat es oft sehr gute Bestände an Krebsen, welche auch von den Hechten sehr gerne genommen werden. Nimm doch ein, zwei Krebsköder mit und probiere das mal aus, könnte sich durchaus lohnen#6 

Petri Heil und Gruss

Christoph


----------



## loete1970 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Was Christoph geschrieben hat, kann ich auch nur bestätigen, mit Gummifisch hatte ich ebenfalls gute Erfolge. Und wenn die Fische tiefer stehen, würde ich auf jeden Fall schleppen.... und da kommen die Gufis oft einfacher auf Tiefe!

Viel Erfolg

Dirk


----------



## mrburnes99 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Wie schleppt ihr mit Gufi? Habe nur Erfahrung mit Wobblern. Welche Köpfe eignen sich mit welchem Gewicht? Ich schleppe ohne Motor meist in Tiefen von 1-10m.


----------



## loete1970 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Ist unterschiedlich und kommt darauf an, auf welche Tiefe Du gehen möchtest und wie groß die Gummifische sind. Wir nutzen die Größe 6/0 - 8/0, Gewicht bis ca. 50/60 gr, dann kommst Du so auf ca. 8 - 10 Meter in Abhängigkeit, wie weit der Köder hinter dem Boot läuft.


----------



## Askersund61 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Hej mrburnes99

 Gufis verwende ich hauptsächlich zum Werfen (z. B. in Schweden in flachen Gewässern). 
 In letzter Zeit habe ich sie jedoch mehr und mehr auch zum Schleppen eingesetzt. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Gufis am besten spielen, wenn man die vom Hersteller vorgegebenen Jigköpfe montiert (z. B. 11-13 cm Gufi = 4/0 Grösse, 15-17cm Gufi = 6/0 Grösse etc.). Um tiefer zu kommen bleie ich vor dem Stahlvorfach vor (Faustregel bei 50 m Schnur = 1 m tiefer pro 10g Blei). Allerdings spielen viele Faktoren wie Wind, Strömung etc. beim Finden der gewünschten Tiefe eine Rolle. Hier musst du halt ausprobieren, es funktioniert aber!

 Wünsche dir viel Spass!

 Gruss Christoph


----------



## mrburnes99 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Vielen Dank für eure ausführlichen Tipps! Keine 3 Wochen mehr und ich kann dem Thema weiter auf den Grund gehen. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass z.B. ein Shaker ordentlich Ballett hinter dem Boot macht. Btw ich hab im letzten Jahr meinen ersten Schwedenhecht mit Gummi gefangen. Muss aber zugeben, dass ich selten auf diese Weise gefischt habe, weil das Schleppen meistens erfolgreich war. Dieses Jahr wollen wir besonders den Barschen an den Kragen und deshalb habe ich gut aufgestockt und massig Gummis und Jigheads eingekauft. Zudem wollen wir auch erstmals den See mit der DS-Methode befischen. Ich habe auch einige Köder am Fliegenbindegerät gebastelt. Das nehm ich mir mit und bau mir vielleicht noch ein paar mehr zum testen. Ich zeig euch mal meine Spielereien.


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

@mrburnes99: Wow, tolle Teile, die du dir da angefertigt hast! Da wären feine Fische nur die logische Konsequenz aus so einer Arbeit. Respekt! Alles Gute für Schweden!


----------



## mrburnes99 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Danke Anglermeister17! Ich lasse Berichte folgen.

Weiß jemand ob Barsche und Hechte die Krebse von einer bestimmten Seite angreifen oder nehmen die die Beute wie sie kommt? Hab mir den Offset so gebunden, dass die Scheren Richtung Schnur zeigen. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung ob das nachteilig sein könnte.


----------



## Askersund61 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Hej mrburnes99

 Ich binde selber keine Köder, aber deine sehen wirklich toll aus, Kompliment! Bin auch gespannt, was du zu erzählen hast.

 Wie die Hechte und Barsche die Krebse angreifen, weiss ich auch nicht. Letztes Jahr in Schweden war ich an einem See voller Krebse und die Hechte und Barsche waren vollgefressen damit. Mit ist aufgefallen, dass sie immer in der gleichen Richtung im Magen lagen, nämlich mit dem Kopf nach vorne. Das würde ev. darauf hinweisen, dass die Räuber die Krebse von hinten angreifen. Die meisten Krebsköder sind ja auch so montiert. Muss aber nichts heissen, die Krebse können ja nach dem Angriff vor dem Verschlucken noch "sortiert" werden.

 Gruss Christoph


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Hallo mrburnes,

Deine Köder machen echt was her! Ich habe in den letzten Jahren ebenfalls gute Fänge auf kleine Gummikrebs mit zusätzlichen Gummitentakel gemacht. Mach Dir um die Richtung keine Sorgen, da diese Köder eh komplett inhaliert werden! Vielleicht können wir ja tatsächlich mal im August zusammen auf die Jagd gehen!!! Gehawe ist dann sicherlich auch dabei. Haben ja aufgrund unserer Ferienhaussituation ja sogar die Möglichkeit 3 Seen mit Zanderbestand zu befischen!!!:vik:


----------



## mrburnes99 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: hechte in schweden*

Dank euch allen für das Lob. Nun müssen die Köder nur noch fängig sein. Hab im See auch schon Hechte mit Krebsen im Gedärm gehabt. Letztes Jahr weniger, da war es meist Fisch. Ich werd vielleicht mal noch 1-2 Jigheads als Krebse versuchen. Mal sehen ob die Köder eine Attacke überstehen.

@Muhkuh2000:
Ich freu mich schon riesig! Kommst du nach Gehawe an? Wir sind ja 4 Wochen oben, da wird sich bestimmt was finden. Zudem sind wir räumlich vielleicht 30km voneinander getrennt. Ein Katzensprung


----------

